# My set-up!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The pictures are taken, when you walk in the room, looking left first, then forward, then right, and then back at the door. The biiiiig giant tank (125 gallon) holds Joanna, my savanna monitor. It's about 6 foot long, I could get inside and take a bath if I wanted. :lol: 
There are also a few skulls on the shelf from my collection. 

The cages in the floor are transport cages that Mrs.Beach brought some mice over in.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I love that you have mostly glass cages...I find them sturdy and nice to look at  very organized I like the shelves. I just found an abandoned glass tank in my garage I could probably crawl into as well and I put my female mice in it. They all love it. My boyfriend calls it the "convent" In the thierd pic your glasses are on the ground XD don't step on them :]


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh right! Photos courtesy of Mrs.Rebecca Duve! A friend of Ann's (Mrs.Beach) who visited together recently!

Haha, I can't believe you saw the glasses there! :lol: 
I don't like to wear them on my face when I'm looking at things that are close to me, but when I try to put them on my head, they slide off! So they end up in the floor of the mouse room all the time. :roll:


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

lol! I lost my glasses...I always take them off to rub my face hehe


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice, like those little black shelfs, very organized. Also like the second floors you have made, had that idea too to hang a second floor from the ceiling and can´t wait to finish it....do they use it alot?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes they love the hanging parts! They like to go up there and eat. And they like to come up on those hanging shelves to get your attention if they want something. 
Or if they want to get on your hand.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Those wire shelves are really great as wild mice can't climb them and get on top the tanks and drop mites and crap on my sweeties. And glass tanks, or clear plastic, are great because you van see all the meeces. What's the point of having a whole bunch of lovely critters if you can't just sit and look at them!

Very nice set-up.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to wear glasses all the time, I'm horrible without them. The sad thing is, my mom and I have almost the smae perscription, only hers are bifocals!

I love your set-up! I would love a room devoted only to mice. All my mice are in a china hutch right now, hidding in a corner, and it's just not satisfying when I want to sit there and stare at them. Ever wonder if staring at small, moving prey animals is a predatory hind-brain leftover? Maybe that's why so many people find it soothing! :lol:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

ooooo very organised!! How many cages have you got all together?
Joanna is a great name for a bosc!..mine's called Fish  
How old is she?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think I have about 22 cages or so.  
I'm about to set up another, bigger one, for retired does, too. 

I don't know how old my monitor is, but I think she is maybe 6, or 7 years old. I got her from a pet store, where someone had abandoned her, in a box. And she was just under a foot long. Now, she's a bit over 2 feet, maybe even 3 feet long. :lol: 
I've had her for almost 4 years. 
She is very sweet, and tolerates a lot, especially since she has to live in a room, surrounded by food she's not allowed to eat. :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you feed her mice at all? Ones you've had to cull, maybe? Where do you get your cages from? The main thing that hold me back from getting more glass cages is the expense.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I get the cages from Freecycle, and craigslist, and yard sales.  
I never payed more than ten dollars for a tank. I've gotten some bigger tanks, and traded them for smaller ones before, too.

And yes, she's my 'mouse garbage disposal'. 
As well as my opossum, who eats culled pinkies and gerbils.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

You do gerbils too? What does the set up for those look like?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You can see the gerbils in the two tanks on the shelf closest to the bird cage. :lol: 
I don't -really- do gerbils, they just fell into my possesion, and I've been keeping them for a while. They get larger wheels, and more hay, because they shred the hay to BITS in a day. Then I fill half the tank back up with hay, and they shred it again. :lol:

They also get huge cardboard tubes that are super duper thick, that came from a camera store. They had some type of film on them. But it's nice, because if I try to give them normal paper towel tubes, or toilet paper tubes, they're gone in minutes!


----------

